# Europe Basketball



## Ar54ad (May 28, 2007)

What is the money like in european basketball i know in the nba you get paid loads but what about european basketball


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

depends on how good you are

I know their are millionaires playing in Europe's top clubs


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

For the most part the top players in Europe get around the equivalent of the MLE type money. 5-6 million US$ a year. Don't forget the money isn't taxed in Europe for declared citizens, also.


----------

